# Besoin conseil Sur iMAc G3 car MacDebutant...



## mars1111_69 (4 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai en ma pocession un iMac PowerPc G3 333Mhz, 96 de RAM, lecteur CD à tiroir, Memoire video 6 Mo, cache post niveau 2 : 512Ko, sous Mac Os 8.6.
L'ayant recuperé pour ma fille (pour Mp3, toboclic, et internet), je verifie le firmware : OK tout bon, j'achete 2 barettes de 256 mo dixit constructeur et divers topics :

http://www.histoire-apple.com/imacrevc.html

je l'ouvre et Là l'horreur une etiquette avec ecrit REV A. 

J'y comprends plus rien en plus sur "en savoir plus sur ce mac : j'ai Code modele 406 comme sur la description(Gestalt ID: 406),et il je lie qu'un 333Mhz est une revision D.
Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel?!? . Sur ce je mets quand même une barette 256 de RAM à la place de l'ancienne, et apres allumage pendant son chek up me dit qu'il a detecté un pb dans la memoire, et me detecte pas ma barette mais m'affiche la capacité de la precedente (64 ).
Alors là, moi qui vient du monde PC, qui croire, que comprendre,J'ai une rev A à 333 MhZ code modele 406, ca existe ça?!?ou alors une REV D et simplement un pb de reconaissance de RAM?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2006)

T'es sûr que c'est un 333 Mhz ? Parce que révision A, ça correspond aux tous premiers iMac sortis en août 1998. Et c'était des 233 Mhz. Que dit info système ?  
Est-ce qu'il ressemble à ça ?


----------



## mars1111_69 (5 Août 2006)

salut.
en fait il ressemble à ça c'est exacte mais il est de couleur violette, mais sur info systeme m'ecrit noir sur blanc : Processor : PowerPcG3, vitesse : 333Mhz, CoProcesseur Math. integré. code modèle : 406 nom du modele : iMac, cache post niveau 2 : 512 KO, memore video : 6 Mo(c'est peu etre ce que vous appellez la VRAM), Cache disque 3 Mo.

Or par rapport à sa couleur (j'ai l'impression que les revisions A n'etaient pas declinés en plusieurs couleurs) mais surtout toutes ces caractéristiques d'info systeme ca ressemble quand meme etrangement a ça :

http://www.histoire-apple.com/imacrevc.html.
sinon il est cd à tiroire, pas de firewire, sur le coté y'a 2 prises USB 1.1 un port ethernet, modem, et deux prises types "sortie ou entrée son".

c'est quand même fou ça...Merci si tu as une idée ou une autre bonne ame....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2006)

mars1111_69 a dit:
			
		

> salut.
> en fait il ressemble à ça c'est exacte mais il est de couleur violette, mais sur info systeme m'ecrit noir sur blanc : Processor : PowerPcG3, vitesse : 333Mhz, CoProcesseur Math. integré. code modèle : 406 nom du modele : iMac, cache post niveau 2 : 512 KO, memore video : 6 Mo(c'est peu etre ce que vous appellez la VRAM), Cache disque 3 Mo.
> 
> Or par rapport à sa couleur (j'ai l'impression que les revisions A n'etaient pas declinés en plusieurs couleurs) mais surtout toutes ces caractéristiques d'info systeme ca ressemble quand meme etrangement a ça :
> ...



Effectivement, les premiers iMac n'étaient disponibles qu'en une seule couleur. C'est donc bien un 333 Mhz. Mais pourquoi il y a marqué "Révision A", ça je l'ignore.  Vérifie la compatibilité de ta barette avec le descripitif de http://www.histoire-apple.com/imacrevc.html.


----------



## mars1111_69 (5 Août 2006)

bon ben merci quand même ben en fait ma memoire a été acheté sur CdISCOUNT c'est les même caracteristiques sauf que c'est des PC100 sodimm sdram 256Mo 144 Broches et qu'a l'origine c'est des Sodimm sdram 144 broches PC66 donc en fait la je suis désespéré...mon premier pas vers Mac et avant même de pouvoir l'uploadé en Mac Os X c'est dejà la misère,moi qui venait du monde PC et qui avait entendue tellement de louanges sur Mac (mieux, plus simple, plus stable) j'avoue que là c'est frustrant....bon merci quand même.


----------



## mars1111_69 (5 Août 2006)

bon ben là rien ne va plus...j'ai essayé de mettre mes deux 256 RAM j'allume, le voyant reste sur orange, aucun declenchement, aucune reaction.
Je redemonte, je remets les barrettes d'origine, je remonte tjs aucune reaction le bouton reste orange, aucun boot, aucun bruit de disque dur rien...(l'etiquette interne est bien REV A. le microprocc interne est estemplillé 333Mhz ).
Qqun a une idée merci d'avance.


----------



## CBi (5 Août 2006)

J'ai aussi un iMac 333 de la dernière série - acheté un mois avant que le lecteur tiroir soit remplacé par le mange-disque  - et il y a aussi à l'intérieur une étiquette Rev. A.
Ne pas s'en soucier = j'ai changé les 2 barrettes de RAM, le disque dur et installé 10.3 sans problème. C'est une  bonne et belle machine à laquelle il ne manque qu'une prise FW pour être parfaite.


----------



## mars1111_69 (5 Août 2006)

Bon ben ca me rassure(un peu) en fait mon iMac ne repond plus du tout de toute facon.Tu pourrais me dire les ref de tes memoires les mienne sont des INFENEON(COSK*IN) sodimm sdram PC100 256 Mo 144 pin franchement je comprends pas ce qui cloche et pkoi il demarre même plus.


----------



## mars1111_69 (5 Août 2006)

désolé tout le monde mais là en fait mon iMac ne démarre plus du tout....quand je le mets sous tension le voyant d'allumage ne passe pas au vart reste sur allumage orange, ne boote pas laisse simplement tourner le ventilo, mais disque dur rien...
qq'un a une idée (je crois que je suis maudit mais bon....)


----------



## Alan571 (5 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Zap la Pram, Au d&#233;marrage tout de suite apr&#232;s avoir mis en route : appuie sur les touches (en m&#234;me temps) Pomme + Alt + P + R et reste appuyer jusqu'&#224; ce que tu entends 5 fois le dong puis tu rel&#226;che.

Selon la doc technique Apple, l'iMac G3 333 Mhz ne supporte pas plus de 128 Mo pas slot soit 256 Mo.

Ton probl&#232;me vient de l&#224; et c'est de la SDRAM SO-DIMM 144 Broches PC66 qu'il faut.


----------



## claude72 (5 Août 2006)

Alan571 a dit:
			
		

> Selon la doc technique Apple, l'iMac G3 333 Mhz ne supporte pas plus de 128 Mo pas slot soit 256 Mo.


Les mémoires maxis annoncées par les docs techniques ne sont pas toujours actualisées : en fait il y a des cas où la doc technique annonce que tu peux mettre 2 barettes 128 Mo maxi tout simplement parceque à l'époque où elle a été écrite, les plus grosses barettes faisaient 128 Mo
(c'est le cas pour les G3 beiges qui dans les 1res docs étaient annoncés comme pouvant recevoir 384 Mo maxi, soit 3 barettes 128 Mo. Mais quand les barettes 256 Mo sont apparues, il était alors possible de mettre 768 Mo maxi avec des barettes du bon modèle, et la doc technique a été modifiée pour tenir compte de cette nouvelle possibilité).


La SDRAM est très chatouilleuse : il y a tellement de modèles différents de barettes, de modèles différents de cartes-mères, et d'incompatibilités entre certaines barettes et certaines cartes-mères, que même les vendeurs de PC ne comprennent pas pourquoi telle barette fonctionne sur tel ordinateur et pas sur un autre, ou tel ordinateur reconnaît telle barette et pas une autre (en plus, deux PC identiques, du même modèle, du même constructeur peuvent avoir deux cartes-mères différentes).
C'est pourquoi un magasin spécialisé PC chez qui je me fournis en "pièces communes" demande systématiquement à ses clients d'amener l'ordinateur pour essayer les barettes dans l'ordinateur lors de tout achat de SDRAM.

Avec un Mac, c'est plus simple : les spécifications exactes de chaque modèle sont connues et les magasins Mac (sérieux) ont (ou connaissent) les barettes qui sont compatibles avec chaque Mac : donc tu commandes une barette pour un Mac de tel modèle, ils te donnent la bonne barette, et ça marche à tous les coups.

Mais si tu achètes une barette quelconque de SDRAM dans un quelconque magasin de PC, tu retombes dans les problèmes d'incompatibilités incompréhensibles pour les vendeurs (et même si tu à la chance de tomber sur un bon technicien qui connait bien le problème et qui sait exactement quelle barette va sur quelle carte-mère, il y a peu de chance qu'il connaisse les compatibilités avec les Mac).

Donc, 2 solutions :
- soit tu amènes ton iMac chez le vendeur de barettes PC et tu essayes toutes celles qu'il a en stock jusqu'à en trouver une d'une marque et d'un type qui fonctionne,
- soit tu achètes des barettes pour un iMac 333MHz chez un revendeur Mac.


----------



## mars1111_69 (5 Août 2006)

Merci pour toutes les infos concernat la RAM meci des infos, j'ai été naîf de penser qu'en achetant deux barettes de même caractéristique ca marcherait, je comprends mieux maintenant, alors j'ai remis mes petites RAM dans leurs sachets et ai mis les vieilles a leurs places( en poussant le vice à choisir leur slot d'origine). Mais mon Mac ne démarre tjs pas. Même avec alt+pomme+P+R, que le voyant orange, et mon petit ventilo qui tourne fidel au poste.

Honnetement.....c'est à vous vacciner d'essayer de penetrer le monde du Mac quand on vient du PC (je sais je joue avec la préhistoire aussi).

Si qqun à une info pour le rallumer, parcque là y'a de quoi devenir chèvre.


----------

